# Print subli light no cut pops/bulging out:(



## Bremzor (Jul 2, 2020)

Hey Everyone. I am new in the printing business and i wasted already aloth of t shirts.

I use a Epson WF7710 and a heatpress and subli light no cut and 100 procent bio cotton.

I noticed that al my prints are bulging out and some prints are wobbly on the shirt. The collors look ok except the black looks a bit grey.

Also i noticed i could scratch some the prints easely of the shirt.

I tried different times and temperature and max presure. 

I couldn’t find anyone having the same problem with the bulging out print. I have pictures but i dont know how to show this on this forum.

Can anyone please help a desperate person who just can not figure this thing out

Thank you so much!
Greetings thomas


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Bremzor said:


> I use a Epson WF7710 and a heatpress and subli light no cut and 100 procent bio cotton.


I noticed you have not mentioned the inks... You need dye sublimation inks for this paper.


----------



## Bremzor (Jul 2, 2020)

TABOB said:


> Bremzor said:
> 
> 
> > I use a Epson WF7710 and a heatpress and subli light no cut and 100 procent bio cotton.
> ...


Hey Tabob,
Thank you for responding so quickly! I use smart ink from a holland website. I bought sublimation ink. It was around 90 euros for 4 bottles. I was looking for a ICC profile because i thought that i need that but I couldn’t find it on any website. Sorrt i forgot to mention.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Bremzor said:


> I use smart ink from a holland website. I bought sublimation ink. It was around 90 euros for 4 bottles. I was looking for a ICC profile because i thought that i need that but I couldn’t find it on any website. Sorrt i forgot to mention.


If it is sublimation ink, then OK.

The ICC profile is for color matching. It does not help with the transfer itself.


Bremzor said:


> I noticed that al my prints are bulging out and some prints are wobbly on the shirt. The collors look ok except the black looks a bit grey.


It's hard to understand what the actual problem is in words, AND this is probably the most difficult transfers to get right. 

1. You have to have a good heat press with even temperature and even pressure. 
2. You have to run calibration tests before start pressing. 


You cannot just switch on the heat press and use approximate settings. 
You will obviously waste some shirts in doing so, but you can reduce the waste by cutting up one shirt to make test pieces. 

Also, you cannot switch to a different fabric without doing the calibration again.


----------



## Bremzor (Jul 2, 2020)

TABOB said:


> Bremzor said:
> 
> 
> > I use smart ink from a holland website. I bought sublimation ink. It was around 90 euros for 4 bottles. I was looking for a ICC profile because i thought that i need that but I couldn’t find it on any website. Sorrt i forgot to mention.
> ...


I try to send a link so you can see the pictures.
Thank you for making the time to help me out!

https://ibb.co/RD9HvjM
https://ibb.co/hM1HG0f


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Bremzor said:


> I try to send a link so you can see the pictures.
> Thank you for making the time to help me out!
> 
> https://ibb.co/RD9HvjM
> https://ibb.co/hM1HG0f


I don't see the problem. These are good prints. 
You probably just forgot to do the final pressing to flatten the fabric.


----------



## Bremzor (Jul 2, 2020)

TABOB said:


> Bremzor said:
> 
> 
> > I try to send a link so you can see the pictures.
> ...


Hey Tabod,

I used the matte finish for last print but when its washed it kinda bulge out. Also i can scratch the print a bit with my nails and a bit comes of. I would expect it to be stronger and much smoother print. Its looks a bit like braille. Do i use to much pressure or something?
Thank you for your time to answer me.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

they give ranges of time and temp for application because the target moves with individual setups
as Tabob said, it will take some time to dial-in to find the sweet-spot for all your variables

the bubbling may be a function of the high heat and high cumulative dwell times
try different fabrics and manufacturers




> Only for full-tone vector graphics. Not suitable for photographs and light colors
> 
> ATTENTION
> • You cannot print all colors. Please make sure that you are creating and selecting your designs with an high ink amount.
> ...


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Bremzor said:


> I used the matte finish for last print but when its washed it kinda bulge out.


A little additional info each time... LOL.
These are obviously not pre-shrunk shirts. This is caused by the fabric shrinking. 





Bremzor said:


> Also i can scratch the print a bit with my nails and a bit comes of.


Are you using fabric softener by any chance? It could also be the sizing agent used by the manufacturer. 





Bremzor said:


> I would expect it to be stronger and much smoother print. Its looks a bit like braille.


It is a coating on top of the fabric, so it will feel more like plastisol. This is normal.


----------

